# Audi targets a fourth 24 hour win in 2012



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Le Mans, the Nurburgring and Spa all of them done. Audi want's more: The Zolder 24 Hours as well.

http://audi-motorsport-blog.blogspot.com/2012/08/audi-targets-fourth-24-hour-win-in-2012.html


----------

